# Yongnuo shows 1.4/50mm lens for EF



## Quackator (Apr 30, 2014)

Nuff said:
http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-50mm-f1-4-lens-released/


----------



## jthomson (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.yongnuoaccessories.com/lens-accessories/standard-medium-telephoto-lens/yongnuo-yn-ef-50mm-f-1-4-usm-standard-medium-telephoto-lens-for-canon-slr-cameras.html

Why would anyone copy the micro-motor USM?

How many other Canon lenses have patents that are running out or have already lapses?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting: this looks like it _is_ the EF 50/1.4

I wonder if this means Canon has a new 50 that is about to be launched, and the old 50/1.4 is going to be discontinued - at least by Canon.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 1, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Interesting: this looks like it _is_ the EF 50/1.4
> 
> I wonder if this means Canon has a new 50 that is about to be launched, and the old 50/1.4 is going to be discontinued - at least by Canon.



It does look like a clone, albeit with a plastic mount.
Almost seems like an April fool's joke.


----------



## drjlo (May 6, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> It does look like a clone, albeit with a plastic mount.
> Almost seems like an April fool's joke.



At first I thought Canon must have sold all their B-stock Canon 50 mm f/1.4 lenses to Yongnuo who changed the labels and lens mount to plastic. Upon side-by-side review, there seems to be more differences. For example, the front plastic round rim that moves back and forth as lens focuses seems to be different in thickness and the details in the slope leading to front glass. 

One can pick up the Canon for $350 new right now, and this Yongnuo is listed for $300, which wouldn't make any sense for the buyer, EXCEPT if Yongnuo somehow improved on the Canon, i.e. more and round aperture blades for better bokeh, a little sharper wide open...somehow. Then, it gets pretty interesting IMO. 



YN50Can50 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------

